# Big sale on ribs!



## richinct (Aug 8, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to post this, ribs on sale at Walmart in China...where do you start?


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know if that's very healthy for those ribs layed out that way. But I'm sure they can't be bad. But I think I would run to the chicken or are they layed out like that too??? I don't know if they can keep them cold enough.


----------



## rw willy (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, at least the market is inside!

9.50 is $1.40 US.  That is probably per kilo.  Real good price if that is correct.

I'd hit that sale hard.


----------



## raptor700 (Aug 8, 2010)

You'ld probably hit the ground real hard after eating those (LOL)
 


RW Willy said:


> Hey, at least the market is inside!
> 
> 9.50 is $1.40 US.  That is probably per kilo.  Real good price if that is correct.
> 
> I'd hit that sale hard.


----------



## tom37 (Aug 8, 2010)

WOW


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 9, 2010)

There is something to be said for the Asian population (and many other other ethnicities as well). Those who have the stomach to eat raw fish and/or undercooked meats when given the opportunity, eat bugs for snacks...

...they probably have a very high tolerance to eating foods containing harmful micro-organisms in quantities/concentrations which would likely hospitalize or kill most average US citizens, simply because they are exposed to it much more frequently than we are here in the US. What would make one of us look like a dog which had it's fill of automotive anti-freeze will just keep them toughened up for the next round. They probably have an imune system built like a well engineered piece of military hardware...it can take a direct hit, target and destroy it's offender, and never even blink an eye, while it searches out it's next target. And most importantly, it's not a one-day battle...it's a life-long journey.

That pile of ribs in the plastic bin, sitting at room temp or higher, in open air, for (X) hours may look frightening to most of us, but it's just another day at the market in China.

Would *I* buy or eat any of them? No...I don't have a cast iron gut like they do...but, if I did? I'd be loading the front half of a U-haul truck with pork ribs and the rear half with freezers just so I could catch the next sale with even more confidence! LOL!!!!!

In this case, it's all good, just not so good for most of us here in the US.

Eric


----------



## warthog (Aug 9, 2010)

From what I see looks like there is ice in those tubs.


----------



## roltyde (Aug 9, 2010)

CNBC had a segment on Wal-Mart in China awhile back.  In it they said most Wal-Mart shoppers in the U.S. shop there 2-3 times per week.  In China their average customer shops 2 times a day and a typical supercenter will serve about 120,000 customers daily. They also showed the popularity of the rotisserie chicken that's so common in American grocery stores.  In the Wal-Mart Supercenter they said 10,000 chickens were sold per day and they showed a line of about 50 people waiting for the chickens to come off the rotisserie.  They said a "truckload of roasted ducks" sold out in just a few minutes.    

Given Wal-Mart's rate of sale in their stores in China, I'm guessing that pile of ribs didn't last very long!


----------



## wngsprnt50 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats funny...I just bought all the meat for a b-day party this weekend at Wal-Mart.  All on sale.  Ribs (full with skirts and such) at $1.39/# as well as two butts at $1.39/#.  All said and done There are 4 slabs and 2 butts totalling almost 40#.  Once in a while watching all the meat dept.'s pays off!


----------

